# Aquasafe or Bettasafe?



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I've been using tetra aquasafe to condition the waterr, but I noticed my LFS sells tetra "Bettasafe" too. Which do you think I should use? I'd imagine Bettasafe would be better, but I'm not certain of this. 

Also, is it possible for thermometers to malfunction? I have a 25w heater in a 2.5 gallon tank set at 79, the air temp here is in the 80s, My Betta in the tank is super active, and the thermometer says the water is 75 degrees. I'm confused... :-?


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

I use aquasafe, and it works just fine. 

If your fish doesn't have issues with it, keep using it. Unless you have a reason to switch, you shouldn't need to.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks! I don't need to, I was just seeing if Betta safe was better.


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah, I think that companies put the name "betta" on things to entice you away from buying the all-purpose stuff, which is probably cheaper because it's not species-specific.

And we've used AquaSafe for every fish we've ever owned and had no issues (Except for the Cichlids, but they just had issues that had nothing to do with the water itself). So I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------

